# Omnipod



## ruth mcdonagh (Dec 15, 2015)

If you are using an Omnipod please could you let me know what you think about it - good and bad!  Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Ruth, welcome to the forum  I don't use a pump personally, but I think we have one or two members who use the Omnipod so hopefully they will be along soon  Are you pumping currently, or about to move on to a pump and the Omnipod is one of the options?


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 19, 2015)

ruth mcdonagh said:


> If you are using an Omnipod please could you let me know what you think about it - good and bad!  Thanks


Hi Ruth. I have had an omnipod since around August. It's my first pump so I have nothing to compare it with. I love it. There are no tubes so you can stick it on in lots of places and there is a Facebook page " omnipod UK " which gives some of the problems and good things people think about it. I have never had one come unstuck or stop working for an unknown reason but some people have had problems. Some say the PDM (handset) is large but I am happy with mine. There are good videos on OP website and probably your DSN could give you a trial one. Please let me know if I can help. I haven't been around this week but normally pop in often. Alas I said before, I love it. You can leave it on in the shower or bath or even go swimming and only change it every 3 days.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello & welcome. I have never had a omnipod but love my pump (Medtronic). What puts me off about an omnipod is- the size of it stuck on you & the limited places to put it. I am self employed & every week am in & out of lofts.floorboards & know it would get a hard time. Good luck with sorting but "Pumps R the Best"


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 21, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Hello & welcome. I have never had a omnipod but love my pump (Medtronic). What puts me off about an omnipod is- the size of it stuck on you & the limited places to put it. I am self employed & every week am in & out of lofts.floorboards & know it would get a hard time. Good luck with sorting but "Pumps R the Best"


Hi Hobie. I don't get in and out of floorboards or even lofts very often in fact I can't remember the last time. But yes I get your meaning. The pod is actually only 3.9 x 5.2 x 1.45 cm. and you can stick it almost anywhere you like. There are photos on Facebook forum where many people have them on calves, back, lower back, thighs. I've only used front and back of arms and midriff and tum so far. They seem to be very popular with children and Americans. Some decorate them with paint or nail varnish or stickers and wear them on show with pride. So they are versatile but each to their own. Whatever the model I think pumps are the best.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 21, 2015)

The bit that is stuck on me with a Medtronic is a small bottle top. I don't think I am clumsy but have wacked a Freestyle Libra sensor of my arm at work .  I will have to keep out of lofts etc . Pleased you like pumps (they are best up to now)


----------

